# Bun in the Oven



## jlloyd99 (May 16, 2006)

I have some exciting news that we wanted to share with our smoking family.  Ben and I are expecting a little meat mopper in early January '07.  It's great to know that we'll be able to pass this love of smoking meat onto a new generation.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 16, 2006)

Lady J,
       Congratulations!! Now that's what I call really good news. I can tell you from experience that it just gets better with time. Watching them grow and enjoying them is, to me, one of the very greatest satifactions in life. My wife and I are now enjoying grandchildren. (If doesn't seem possible ... where did all the time go?) My very best to you and Ben.


----------



## monty (May 16, 2006)

Lady J and Ben!
    I extend my best wishes and congratulations to you! Children are our most precious endeavor. While they bring us joy and sometimes a bit of anguish they are a parent's opportunity to secure the future!
    Cherish every moment and learn to laugh at the rough times. Teach your child about life and values and the really important things. And most of all pay attention to your child! The wisdom a parent can gain from a child is as precious and important as that which we try to give to a child!
God Bless your Family!
Monty

PS  That comes from three rugrats, three college educations, one wedding, and numerous "precious moments", scrapes, cuts, counselings, late night worries, laughs and tears. Got a t-shirt and several scars to prove it!


----------



## bob-bqn (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you Lady J and too Ben! :D 

I know the little one won't be going hungry. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mine are just thinking about driving. :shock:


----------



## markeli (May 17, 2006)

That sounds like super news. Congrats and my very best wishes to the lucky couple. We need more meat smokers to carry on.


Mark


----------



## Dutch (May 17, 2006)

Well congratulations to you both! You're in for the time of your life! :D


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes and congratulations.  Just glad I haven't developed an aversion to smoked meats like I have with some of my other favorite foods (like garlic and tomatoes) that would put a serious kink in my diet, LOL.


----------



## brianj517 (May 18, 2006)

WOW! Congratulations to the both of you! What wonderful and exciting news! My best wishes to you both!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## larry maddock (May 18, 2006)

yo,
way cool


----------



## lawman (May 19, 2006)

That's wonderful!  Gongrats!  I'm sure you'll be standing by the smoker in those late months to keep the bunn in the oven warmer.   :lol:   I'm just wondering what the crib will look like.  Maybe a main sleeping area with an off-set toy box.  Hee hee hee.  

Great news!

Lawman


----------



## ham's on fire (May 19, 2006)

:D Congratulations Ben and Lady J on Lil' Smokey.
Keep em busy and teach em to love the outdoors and most of your problems will be small.

Ham & Family


----------

